# Invisible fence Vs e-collar



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Max is about 9 months old his recall is good when we are in the woods 2 whistle blows and he come back and sits at my feet. At home though I will let him out and he does not listen almost like he is deaf only comes when i go to him and ask to come back in the yard. I live on a dead end so road traffic is not a concern, but I don't want him running free in other yards. He also seems to have to put everything in his mouth drop it and leave it doesn't seem to work when out in the yard. What do you think is the best way to go as far as training him e-collar so when he is heading out of yard i can call and try to recall and use e-collar if does not listen. or get an invisible fence to make a boundary around the property.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I look at it this way, cannot take the in invisible fence with me as I would the eCollar. My neighbour's dog broke free chasing a rabbit and could not come back because the fence prevented him. Properly introduced and conditioned the BEEP feature is enough in most cases. 

If I had to choose one, I would go with the eCollar (and spend time to learn how to use it as it is no substitute for training the dog)!


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

The e-collar is what I'm going with. We are going back and working on the basics. He is great on trail because he is working so listens well but get him home and in the yard and he seems to have his own agenda...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tim I go with the E collar if you are in the yard everytime he is out - if you are not the iv fence will be the only way to control his boundries - this takes just as much time to train the pup to as anything else - do I trust the iv fence a 100% never !


----------

